# Does anyone know?



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

My cat has caught 3 mouse or rats in the last little while and i am trying to figure out what kind they are, as I have never seen them before. They appear to have long noses, and almost look similar to a mole but they definetly aren't moles. Anyone have any idea? I have looked on google images and haven't been able to find them yet. I can't take a picture a my camera is out of service. Let me know if anyone has any idea's.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

shrew maybe?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 on the shrew my parents cats used to litter our sundeck with them, a few even made it to the door step... my mom used to say the cats would do that and drop them at the door step as an offering lol , or a look what i caught kind a thing. i thought she was nuts but who knows


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Cats do actually do that... Bring home "gifts"... Shrews are smaller than mice and have finer fur and a long skinny snout. The other possibility is a vole... Larger than a mouse but smaller than a rat, has a short tail and a face like a beaver.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes it is true cats do bring gifts. when i was a kid we had a big tomcat and a few times he brought home a hole rabbit and put it on the door step. lol crazy cat. Cheers


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

They recognize your superiority as their master. Its a submissive move for them, in the wild they would bring 'gifts' to the alpha male or female to keep them happy.

Treat it as a gift, thank your cat, give him treats and throw the dead animal in the trash or bury it in the garden.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

oh and dont you have a camera in your cellphone?


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

A friends cat brought home an egg (broke all over the floor when it dropped it out of it's mouth), presented it outside the patio door. Couple of days later he showed up with a fully grown crow. He had the thing so far down it's mouth when he "meow's" now his voice cracks and drops a couple of tones. Cats are definitely a peculiar animal.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Woof, Woof.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Cell phone, what is that? Seems I have heard of these things before, I will have to look into that.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

It looks like a Vole, thanks guys!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Could be a shrew or a vole. Moles have huge spade like front feet, so probably not that.

My old cat used to bring HUGE rats home to us. And my evil calico longhair once stole a hot dog from a kid at the next door park and brought it home.


----------

